# Grand AKA "Concrete Jungle"



## 2tancaddis (Sep 26, 2002)

Fished the Grand on Monday afternoon...hit two steelies on middle run. Fishing indie's. Crazy fish! They went absolutely ballistic, just as a fall steelhead should. Using blue and glue eggs! 

Recommendation to all: With the snow coming towards the end of this week...get to the Grand...Snow=increase water level= fresh push of fish= happiness is a warm steelhead!

tightlines,
2tancaddis


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

It has got to snow quit a bit to raise the level of the Grand, not a few flurries...I don't see it going up much until the spring, unless we get a downpour for a week straight...


----------



## 2tancaddis (Sep 26, 2002)

Every little bit helps...especially with a temp change! 

Pray for rain,
2tancaddis


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

Yeah, I hear ya in that regard, but the water is just so low this year that the fishing has been less than stellar...


----------



## 2tancaddis (Sep 26, 2002)

Basically, where-ever the deepest moving part of the river is...is where you will find the fish...even though that part may only be 4-5 feet...it beats 1 foot!

tightlines,
2tancaddis


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I agree with islaysteelies, snow is not going to help the Grand. Poor, poor fall so far. Nothing short of a 2 day deluge is going to bring the water up. We need a good old fashion blowout to get things moving.

2tancaddis, you must work for the Michigan Bureau of Tourism.


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

I hate the low water for one two main reasons:

1. The quality of fishing is way down.
2. Everyone thinks they can wade out there in low water, thus the 85 guys from the dam to the highway bridge.

Get the gage height back up around 5.5 or 6 from the 3.1 that it's at, and the number of idiots decreases enormously


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Hey I resemble that remark. lol


----------



## Mr. Tipper (Aug 29, 2002)

I assume idiots would mean snaggers... I've seen some snaggers but last week (middle of the week) at dusk they came out out of the woodwork. I watched a guy come out at 6th and I swear he was doing aerobics. He had it all down. Cast, 1,2,3,4 YANK-Yank, pivot.....long pull.....yank-yank, pivot long pull...........cast.....you get the picture. He was the Billy Blanks of 6th St.

I had to laugh, the next day at work a guy was telling me that the fish must really be biting at dusk. He said there were a lot of people going out at night. ( No cut intended for legit fisherman) I just knew what I was looking at that night........


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

By idiots I don't really mean just snaggers...Included would be:

"First time guy"
"Once a year guy"
Homeless guy watching you from underneath the bridge".

"Boat angler guy at top of center smoking weed"

"Kmart rod guy that within 5 minutes finds quary hole and falls in"

"Kmart rod guy's brother that walks across middle of center run in front of everyone"

"Wall Billy that snags up at bottom of wall and makes his 8 yr old son walk the ledge on the bottom of the wall to free his hot-n-tot"

"Alonzo who does what he pleases because he carries a 12" filet knife and would use it"

"West side boat launch guys that fish off the launch in 1' of water in front of boat launch.

(Some of these were taken from TSS Caddis)

And the list goes on and on....


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I've never even fished sixth st, and those guys are why. 

I did want to go down there and walk around while it is so low and check it out. For all the laughs if nothing else. Tim


----------



## fishnut (Jan 17, 2002)

Hey islay, the "first time guy" is ok don't you think? You have to start somewhere??? I remember going down to 6th St. last year (first time) and it was a trip. Lot's of snaggers but a lot of cool guys that helped me out as well.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

As long as "First Time Guy" watches his step and asks questions he's fine.

What you see down there are first time guys that walk through the middle of the center run, fish right on the gravel bar where you cross from the west side to the quary hole, eventually fall in the quary hole and end up yelling at guys that they are fishing to close.

The guys that wade carelessly may make for a long day for you but eventually they learn their lesson the hard way. 

6th street is great place for newbie's to learn how to fish fall and winter fish since most regulars are willing to teach and share. It's just the newbie's that wade in like they own the river that can make it bad.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I plan on hitting 6th for the first time in a few weeks. One thing you won't see me do is wade carelessly. I've heard too many stories.

In any case, I would like to go there and try for some lakers and steel. I don't know just yet exactly when I will be going, but when I do I'll need someone to show me the ropes. Things like where to wade and better areas to fish are what I'm interested in.

Anyone interested?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I would but starting next week I'll be stuck on a project in Lansing for a while and won't make it back in time to fish after work for at least the next few months. I might be able to make it back sometime by 4pm if your interested.

You are definetly on the right track in hooking up with someone. What is easy wading now can turn into a nightmare with 10" more water. Also, definetly get yourself some Korkers. They are around $70, but can make the difference in being dry and alive and wet and dead.

Disclaimer:
The Grand is a river that definetly needs to be respected. If the water is high, even if you are familiar with it you should not attempt to wade it unless you are very experienced. Lot's of people go swimming every year trying to make it to spots that are easily accessible in low water. Many spots that are easy to get to now require a very, very specific path to get to in high water.


----------



## Mr. Tipper (Aug 29, 2002)

Ypsifly, I have a jpg file I created for a friend last year, email me at [email protected] if you want it. It gives you an idea of what to watch out forwhen your there.
I've tried to post it here but I have no idea what I'm doing......I have my own web page but it's been so long since I've updated it I've forgotten most of my html skills.....getting older blows...


----------



## globug (Jul 5, 2002)

heed tss caddis warning about the grand. i have looked into the eyes of guys going swimming. you do not forget the look of a drowning fear.

respect it.

globug


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

Also remember that with high water the bottom structure changes...Some of the spots you think you can wade through, you can't...Take the ice breaker as a good example...Those of you who have been fishing there for awhile know what I am talking about...

I will be happy to help anyone out down there just shoot me a PM...The only other thing I can say is BE CAREFUL!!!!!! I have been fishing down there for about 12 years, and I still go swimming every once and awhile...


----------



## 2tancaddis (Sep 26, 2002)

Ypsifly,
If you are interested in going down to 6th street...I can show you the area...not my fav. spot in the world...but it definitely can be a place to hit numbers of fish without the scenery. 

2tancaddis


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks for the offers of help!

I have been hearing alot about this place over the last few years and have decided that I need to see it first hand....the good, the bad, and the ugly. lol

I am thinking of hitting it on a Sunday or maybe even a Monday. I need to restock my tackle. The salmon have really cleaned me out this year. I'm looking to do some spinner fishing, and spinners are one thing I really need to start making more of.

Once I get a better idea of when I will be able to go, I'll let you guys know.

Thanks again,
Chris


----------

